# rain on alkyd stain



## firepaint (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been trying to get a deck stained for a week now and the rain has not been cooperating. Anyway today I finally was able to stain the deck. I used BM semi-trans stain. It is a small area 70 sq ft. I had blue skies and white puffy clouds until I finished the last board at which point the bottom dropped out and it rained hard for at least 45 minutes. I am expecting it to look like crap when I get back tomorrow.

Has anyone has this happen to them and if so what do I do to take it up. It is adjoining a 10x20 covered deck so I'm a little apprehensive of using a stain stripper because I just stained the covered side and I don't want to risk getting any stripper splash on the covered part.


So do I get a belt sander and go to town or ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You may surprised. It may have fared the storm and look fine. Post pictures.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

people really sand decks?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> people really sand decks?


I could not find my fish slap smiley but, I did find this. Thank You!:jester:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

firepaint said:


> I've been trying to get a deck stained for a week now and the rain has not been cooperating. Anyway today I finally was able to stain the deck. I used BM semi-trans stain. It is a small area 70 sq ft. I had blue skies and white puffy clouds until I finished the last board at which point the bottom dropped out and it rained hard for at least 45 minutes. I am expecting it to look like crap when I get back tomorrow.
> 
> Has anyone has this happen to them and if so what do I do to take it up. It is adjoining a 10x20 covered deck so I'm a little apprehensive of using a stain stripper because I just stained the covered side and I don't want to risk getting any stripper splash on the covered part.
> 
> ...


WAIT and see tomorrow. Like Ken said, it might be OK. Say a prayer tonight for the deck and don't forget to mention a WIN for your favorite football team.:thumbsup:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

It will be fine! Let it dry good, couple of days. Been thru this many time w BM stain never an issue.:thumbup: steve


----------



## firepaint (Jul 21, 2009)

*deck*

The rain did some damage to the stain. 

I do not think that all hope is lost. 

There are about 6 boards that have thin spots and round spots. 

I attempted to put a very thin coat on these boards today to try and make them a little more uniform with the rest of the deck. 

If that does not work I am going to pull them up, clean them, take them to the house to dry, stain them, and nail them back down on the deck. I figure that will be a hell of a lot easier then sanding or using stain stripper.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Just make sure they are good and dry before you do anything. hit them again like you said or a little thinner on a rag will sometimes get rid of those spots.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> people really sand decks?


are you really this much of a joke?


----------

